# Il bullismo



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Cosa ne pensate raga??? Siete mai stati vittima o carnefice di tal fenomeno??? Ultimamente i mass-media hanno dato, giustamente, molto rilievo a questa piaga che attanaglia purtroppo molti adolescenti e non solo. Dite la vostra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

è più un fenomeno delle medie, ricordo che ogni giorno c'era almeno un episodio nella scuola...non sono stato vittima del bullismo perchè ero sempre molto attento, avevo amici bulletti e soprattutto mi facevo i caxxi miei
alle superiori è andato tutto liscio, anzi a dire la verità eravamo noi a fare i bulletti nel secondo, terzo e quarto superiore, ma sempre scherzando


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è più un fenomeno delle medie, ricordo che ogni giorno c'era almeno un episodio nella scuola...non sono stato vittima del bullismo perchè ero sempre molto attento, avevo amici bulletti e soprattutto mi facevo i caxxi miei
> alle superiori è andato tutto liscio, anzi a dire la verità eravamo noi a fare i bulletti nel secondo, terzo e quarto superiore, ma sempre scherzando



Vero. Credo che sia dovuto al fatto che alle medie la persona è in una fase particolare del processo di socializzazione. Mentre dopo si è più responsabilizzati.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Mai stato bullo, mai vittima di bullismo. Il fenomeno comunque era molto ridimensionato quando andavo al liceo.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Novembre 2013)

Piccoli topic alla Ronaldinho crescono 


Il discorso del "facevo il bulletto solo scherzando" funziona per chi lo fa, non per chi subisce.
Spesso chi fa il bullo ha il pisello piccolo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Novembre 2013)

Altre 11 pagine? 

Per me comunque è un fenomeno normale in età adolescenziale, le si danno e le si prendono. Poi, come in tutte le cose, ci sono i casi in cui si supera il limite


----------



## Jaqen (23 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Altre 11 pagine?



Il prossimo topic sarà, l'adolescenza.
Quello dopo sarà, la vita e la morte due stati opposti.
Poi una classifica dei 10 posti più belli del mondo


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Ah ragà, non rompete i cosiddetti. Se volete postare bene, altrimenti fa nulla. E poi non mi paragonate a [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] che la prendo come offesa personale.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Novembre 2013)

Dovrebbe essere un onore essere paragonato all'eroe di MW


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Novembre 2013)

Ero amico dei bulletti alle medie, copiavano i compiti da me e li aiutavo a passare l'anno facendogli capire quello che copiavano anche e soprattutto in classe, mai un ringraziamento dagli "insegnanti", che tra leccate di ano a figli di chissà chi e letture di giornali avevano sicuramente di meglio da fare

Ora quei bulletti sono per lo più semi-criminali che passano tutto il giorno sul motorino, fatica inutile 

Datemi per matto ma i bulletti entro certi limiti sono importanti per la crescita e la formazione personale, almeno così è stato per me


----------



## vota DC (23 Novembre 2013)

Alle medie avviene fuori e quindi c'era la possibilità di difendersi, io stesso ho quasi accecato un bullo con le chiavi di casa che è andato con la banda a piagnucolare dal vicepreside che gli ha risposto che ciò che essendo avvenuto davanti alla scuola ma per strada e fuori orario non lo riguardava.
Alle superiori invece avviene anche dentro, però a volte è qualcosa di istituzionale. Il bullo che rompe le scatole è controbilanciato dal bullo kapò (spesso capoclasse) che picchia quelli che disturbano a lezione e negli intervalli. Quindi alla fine si tratta di bulli che si picchiano a vicenda senza nessun innocente in mezzo. Quelli della matura tiravano in mezzo gli innocenti con i gavettoni, però il fenomeno è sparito per via della milizia ombrellata.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mai stato bullo, mai vittima di bullismo. Il fenomeno comunque era molto ridimensionato quando andavo al liceo.



Beh è una scuola per donne il liceo, le donne fanno le bulle con le altre donne.


----------



## Doctore (23 Novembre 2013)

A scuola ci sono 3 categorie:
1-I bulli(quelli che c'e l hanno piccolo o hanno dei gravi disagi mentali,famigliari ecc)
2-Quelli che subiscono dai bulli(c'e l hanno piccolo o hanno dei gravi disagi mentali,famigliari ecc...Aspirano a diventare bulli...e se ne hanno la possibilità diventano peggio dei loro carnefici)
3-Ultima categoria sono quelli che assistono dall'esterno e possono avere rapporti con entrambi gli schieramenti...o si isolano completamente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Piccoli topic alla Ronaldinho crescono
> 
> 
> Il discorso del "facevo il bulletto solo scherzando" funziona per chi lo fa, non per chi subisce.
> Spesso chi fa il bullo ha il pisello piccolo.



facevamo versi stupid i a quelli che passavano in corridoio tanto per divertirsi, mica con cattiveria infatti non abbiamo mai litigato co nessuno...cavolate che si fanno da ragazzi...ci siamo divertiti da morire senza fare del male a nessuno

cmq quoto l'ultima frase, me ne sono accorto facendo Arti Marziali


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Datemi per matto ma i bulletti entro certi limiti sono importanti per la crescita e la formazione personale, almeno così è stato per me



vero...oltre al fatto di sapersi difendere da soli


----------



## Jaqen (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> facevamo versi stupid i a quelli che passavano in corridoio tanto per divertirsi, mica con cattiveria infatti non abbiamo mai litigato co nessuno...cavolate che si fanno da ragazzi...ci siamo divertiti da morire senza fare del male a nessuno
> 
> cmq quoto l'ultima frase, me ne sono accorto facendo Arti Marziali



Sì sono cose piccole e insignificanti ma magari non per chi è oggetto degli scherzi.
Ed è una cosa che probabilmente facevo anche io....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sì sono cose piccole e insignificanti ma magari non per chi è oggetto degli scherzi.
> Ed è una cosa che probabilmente facevo anche io....



qualcuno si ci rimaneva male, ma mica si buttava per terra a piangere...avevamo cmq 15-16-17 anni
probabilmenteo lo facevi o non la facevi


----------



## Marilson (23 Novembre 2013)

sono stato vittima di bullismo.. con gli anni ho capito poi il perchè. Ero troppo isolato, uscivo poco (mia mamma non mi faceva uscire perchè abitavamo in un posto isolato). Quando mi sono trasferito vicino le scuole e ho frequentato i compagni anche fuori dalla scuola, le cose sono migliorate. In generale ti devi uniformare alla massa e comportarti ad un certo modo per non essere preso di mira.. comunque i bulli di allora sono sistematicamente tutti dei falliti nella vita adesso.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Io facevo del bullismo nei confronti dei bulli. Una volta, alle superiori, ruppi il naso ad uno di loro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io facevo del bullismo nei confronti dei bulli. Una volta, alle superiori, ruppi il naso ad uno di loro



alle medie uno "normale" rompe il naso a un bullo si trova 20 persone contro...alle superiori è diverso


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Novembre 2013)

bullismo vero e proprio no, però "scherzi" o insulti vari li ho subiti da una tizia i primi 2-3 anni delle superiori. 

poi un giorno l'ho sput.tanata in classe davanti al prof di economia e tutti i compagni, passando per infam e, ma ho goduto troppo in quel momento.  e da quell'episodio, guarda caso, ha abbassato la cresta e ha smesso.

alle medie invece c'era il gruppetto di 3/4 bulli, ma erano tutti disadattati sociali con problemi famigliari che colpivano a random i più timidi.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Novembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sono stato vittima di bullismo.. con gli anni ho capito poi il perchè.* Ero troppo isolato, uscivo poco *(mia mamma non mi faceva uscire perchè abitavamo in un posto isolato). Quando mi sono trasferito vicino le scuole e ho frequentato i compagni anche fuori dalla scuola, le cose sono migliorate.* In generale ti devi uniformare alla massa e comportarti ad un certo modo per non essere preso di mira.. *comunque i bulli di allora sono sistematicamente tutti dei falliti nella vita adesso.



vero, anche da me colpivano quelli più isolati o timidi, ma penso sia così ovunque.


----------



## Frikez (23 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il prossimo topic sarà, l'adolescenza.
> Quello dopo sarà, la vita e la morte due stati opposti.
> Poi una classifica dei 10 posti più belli del mondo



Io ne propongo un altro


----------



## Frikez (23 Novembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sono stato vittima di bullismo.. con gli anni ho capito poi il perchè. Ero troppo isolato, uscivo poco (mia mamma non mi faceva uscire perchè abitavamo in un posto isolato). Quando mi sono trasferito vicino le scuole e ho frequentato i compagni anche fuori dalla scuola, le cose sono migliorate. In generale ti devi uniformare alla massa e comportarti ad un certo modo per non essere preso di mira.. comunque i bulli di allora sono sistematicamente tutti dei falliti nella vita adesso.



Brutta gente i triestini


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> _alle medie uno "normale" rompe il naso a un bullo si trova 20 persone contro_...alle superiori è diverso



no, adesso sono io a chiederlo a te: di dove sei? 
per par condicio rispondo alla domanda di ieri: sono di napoli (quella vera).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> no, adesso sono io a chiederlo a te: di dove sei?
> per par condicio rispondo alla domanda di ieri: sono di napoli (quella vera).



da me era così e penso anche adesso
perchè vuoi saperlo?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perchè vuoi saperlo?



se mi rispondi te lo spiego.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> se mi rispondi te lo spiego.



ma c'è scritto
Roma...anzi vicino Roma
cmq l'avevo capito che sei di Napoli...qualche ricerca...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma c'è scritto
> Roma...anzi vicino Roma



non guardo gli avatar, figurati il profilo. anche perché davo per scontato che la provenienza non fosse riportata.
te l'ho chiesto perché si dice che quella dell'handicap match sia una consuetudine tutta napoletana, e il tuo post è la riprova che non si tratta assolutamente di un luogo comune.


----------



## Marilson (23 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Brutta gente i triestini



non sono di trieste


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> non guardo gli avatar, figurati il profilo. anche perché davo per scontato che la provenienza non fosse riportata.
> te l'ho chiesto perché si dice che quella dell'handicap match sia una consuetudine tutta napoletana, e il tuo post è la riprova che non si tratta assolutamente di un luogo comune.



non sta sul profilo, se vedi sta sotto alla Data Registrazione...sei na volpe
credo che da tutte le parti è così soprattutto da piccoli...ora sento poche volte vigliaccate del genere


----------



## Frikez (23 Novembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non sono di trieste



Mi sembrava che vivessi là.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non sta sul profilo, se vedi sta sotto alla Data Registrazione...sei na volpe
> credo che da tutte le parti è così soprattutto da piccoli...ora sento poche volte vigliaccate del genere



sì, e non è sempre un profilo? ha un altro nome, per caso?
grazie per la volpe. purtroppo ho questa cattiva abitudine di dare considerazione solo alle persone interessanti.

da tutte le parti? falso. almeno da quel ho potuto constatare io. un mio amico bolognese ogni volta che fa la descrizione del napoletano medio tira sempre fuori quest'aspetto.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Ne sono stato vittima alle medie. Per ora la vita ha dato ragione a me.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sì, e non è sempre un profilo? ha un altro nome, per caso?
> grazie per la volpe. purtroppo ho questa cattiva abitudine di dare considerazione solo alle persone interessanti.
> 
> da tutte le parti? falso. almeno da quel ho potuto constatare io. un mio amico bolognese ogni volta che fa la descrizione del napoletano medio tira sempre fuori quest'aspetto.



poi so io il regazzino...a me non mi va di continuare quindi finiamola quì
per me noi Italiani non siamo vigliacchi...almeno dove abito io...tipo i primi di Settembre stavo in giro con un amico e una amica, a un certo punto ci sono 4 albanesi dai 16 ai 20 anni che facevano dei commenti stupid i a lei...il mio amico si gira va verso uno di loro (cintura blu di krav) e gli da una manata (avrà fatto un volo di 2 metri), si mettono paura e chiamano un altro albanese, vengono tutti convinti con il coltello, io gli faccio "facciamo uno contro uno vigliacchi" e non rispondono, uno di loro tira un calcio al mio amico che reagisce tirandogli un pugno in faccia 
poi abbiamo incontrato altri 2 amici e sono andati via subito veloci veloci...quanto odio questi vigliacchi

avrei da raccontare un altra storia che riguarda Milano, ma non la dico sennò non ne usciamo più


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ne sono stato vittima alle medie. Per ora la vita ha dato ragione a me.



[bastard mode=ON] inutile cercare rivalsa nella carriera lavorativata, per te è stato un inferno ciò che per la maggior parte della gente è il periodo più bella della propria vita.
e i soldi non ti daranno una seconda occasione. [bastard mode=OFF]


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> [bastard mode=ON] inutile cercare rivalsa nella carriera lavorativata, per te è stato un inferno ciò che per la maggior parte della gente è il periodo più bella della propria vita.
> e i soldi non ti daranno una seconda occasione. [bastard mode=OFF]



No in realtà il lavoro non c'entra nulla, ho una serenità interiore che nell'infanzia sognavo, al contrario dei bulli, uno dei quali è stato pure accoltellato.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No in realtà il lavoro non c'entra nulla, ho una serenità interiore che nell'infanzia sognavo, al contrario dei bulli, uno dei quali è stato pure accoltellato.



fammi indovinare: 'sta serenità te l'ha data gesù?


----------



## Mou (23 Novembre 2013)

Alle medie ero un tipo chiuso, timido, uscivo praticamente mai. Ma non sono mai stato vittima di niente.
Al liceo il contrario, prendevo in giro effeminati, secchioni e ragazze brutte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Alle medie ero un tipo chiuso, timido, uscivo praticamente mai. Ma non sono mai stato vittima di niente.
> Al liceo il contrario, prendevo in giro effeminati, secchioni e ragazze brutte.



bullo juventino


----------



## Mou (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> bullo juventino



Ero solo un arrogantello


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ero solo un arrogantello



ora hai cambiato vita?


----------



## Mou (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ora hai cambiato vita?



Ma sì! A parte che crescendo tante spacconate spariscono, e poi all'università non esiste il concetto di classe come piccola comunità, il bullo o diviene vero delinquente o si esaurisce da solo. Io mi sono esaurito.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ma sì! A parte che crescendo tante spacconate spariscono, e poi all'università non esiste il concetto di classe come piccola comunità, il bullo o diviene vero delinquente o si esaurisce da solo. Io mi sono esaurito.



lol da ragazzo timido a bullo, scrivi un libro


----------



## Mou (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol da ragazzo timido a bullo, scrivi un libro



Ma non è che mettevo la testa nel cesso alla vittima di turno o cose simili, erano solo battute...


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> fammi indovinare: 'sta serenità te l'ha data gesù.
> indovinato?



No il dono della fede mi è stato molto tempo prima.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No il dono della fede mi è stato molto tempo prima.



La passera allora


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La passera allora



quella solo dopo il matrimonio.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La passera allora



Quella ha aiutato ma in realtà il tutto è partito prima. Penso anzi che la seconda sia stata il risultato del primo.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> quella solo dopo il matrimonio.



Penso tu ti sia fatto idee un po' strane su di me.


----------



## Canonista (23 Novembre 2013)

Boh...io ero amico con tutti, l'unica volta che mi è capitato un episodio in secondo superiore con uno del quarto mi sono vendicato alla grande (rido ancora, avrò rischiato ma sono fiero).

Poi non so perché ma i tutti i professori (a parte tre che stimo davvero e che stimano me) pensavano fossi un delinquente, solo perché girava la voce che "imbrattavo i muri", mentre i ragazzi mi portavano ogni giorno 4 o 5 diari sui quali fare dediche in stile e bozzettini 
Ah, e TUTTI pensavano che mi drogassi, quando non ho mai neanche toccato manco una sigaretta, questo solo perché giravo con gente poco raccomandabile...

Poi io è un mio amico, in quarto, abbiamo preso un ragazzo nell'atrio della scuola e l'abbiamo portato fuori lanciandolo dalle scale, ma questo non è da considerare bullismo, in quanto il tipo aveva dato due schiaffi alla ragazza (cugina del mio amico)


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Penso tu ti sia fatto idee un po' strane su di me.



guarda che se fai le ore piccole domani la messa te lo scordi.
su, fila a nanna.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2013)

Alle medie mai visto nulla,anche perché era una scuola molto piccola.Niente di niente nemmeno alle superiori,in una scuola invece molto grande.
Che vita scolastica da sfigato che ho avuto


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Alle medie mai visto nulla,anche perché era una scuola molto piccola.Niente di niente nemmeno alle superiori,in una scuola invece molto grande.
> Che vita scolastica da sfigato che ho avuto



abiti a bergamo, che pretendevi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> abiti a bergamo, che pretendevi?



A sentire i miei amici in altre scuole c'erano le guerriglie,da me il massimo era il cancellino della lavagna stampato sulla felpa


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> guarda che se fai le ore piccole domani la messa te lo scordi.
> su, fila a nanna.



Non ti preoccupare, la fanno anche al pomeriggio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Boh...io ero amico con tutti, l'unica volta che mi è capitato un episodio in secondo superiore con uno del quarto mi sono vendicato alla grande (rido ancora, avrò rischiato ma sono fiero).
> 
> Poi non so perché ma i tutti i professori (a parte tre che stimo davvero e che stimano me) pensavano fossi un delinquente, solo perché girava la voce che "imbrattavo i muri", mentre i ragazzi mi portavano ogni giorno 4 o 5 diari sui quali fare dediche in stile e bozzettini
> Ah, e TUTTI pensavano che mi drogassi, quando non ho mai neanche toccato manco una sigaretta, questo solo perché giravo con gente poco raccomandabile...
> ...



che è successo con quello del quarto?
avete fatto benissimo


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Io non sono mai stato vittima di bullismo, forse per la mia mole (oltre 1.90 ora), però di episodi ne ho visti a bizzeffe. Molti di questi bulli ora popolano le patrie galere.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non ti preoccupare, la fanno anche al pomeriggio.



ho visto sacrileghi fustigati per molto meno.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ho visto sacrileghi fustigati per molto meno.



Hai visto gente strana evidentemente.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Raga comunque basta con l'OT. Avete gli mp per risolvere le questioni personali. Altrimenti il topic va a donnine di facili costumi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> A sentire i miei amici in altre scuole c'erano le guerriglie,da me il massimo era il cancellino della lavagna stampato sulla felpa



vuoi sapere cos'è accaduto per due anni a un mio compagno di classe per via di uno schizzato (il quale aveva anche un insegnante di sostegno)? almeno ti rendi conto di quanto tu sia stato fortunato.
cancellino ricevuto ovunque (orecchie, viso, capelli, corpo...), colpi ripetuti in testa da un vocabolario gargantuesco e sediate nella schiena om diverse occasioni, essere 'spento' da un estintore tenuto nel corridoio del nostro piano, diversi capi gettati per via dell'inchiostro, pubblico ludìbrio nel terrazzo della scuola dopo esserlo andato a recuperare e scoprire che la porta era stata chiusa dal bulletto succitato, cellulare rotto dopo un volo di due piani e altre belle cosucce che al momento non mi sovvengono.
i professori e noi compagni di classe avevamo una paura folle di quello squilibrato, mentre per quanto concerne il preside non ho ancora capito se sé la faceva sotto pure lui o più semplicemente se ne fotteva. in ogni caso, quando non c'era la nostra classe era il paradiso.
non so che fine abbia fatto, ma spero vivamente che sia deceduto.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Novembre 2013)

Il più brutto episodio che ricordi in tema di bullismo vede l'associazione di un palmo della mano e di una penna, che per magia lo passa da parte a parte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> vuoi sapere cos'è accaduto per due anni a un mio compagno di classe per via di uno schizzato (il quale aveva anche un insegnate di sostegno)? almeno ti rendi conto di quanto sia stato fortunato.
> cancellino ricevuto ovunque (orecchie, viso, capelli, corpo...), colpi alla testa ripetuti ricevuti da un dizionario gargantuesco diverse volte e colpito alla schiena con una sedia in diverse occasioni, essere 'spento' da un estintore tenuto nel corridoio del nostro piano, diversi capi gettati per via dell'inchiostro, publico ludìbrio nel terrazzo della scuola dopo esserlo andato a recuperare e scoprire che la porta era stata chiusa dal bulletto succitato, cellulare rotto dopo un volo di due piani e altre belle cosucce di cui non ricordo.
> i professori e noi compagni di classe avevamo una paura folle di quello squilibrato. mentre per quanto concerne il preside non ho ancora capito se sé la faceva sotto pure lui o più semplicemente se ne fotteva. in ogni caso, quando non c'era la nostra classe era il paradiso.
> non so che fine abbia fatto, ma spero vivamente che sia deceduto.



Ho avuto un personaggio simile in prima e seconda elementare,ma era ancora troppo piccolo per essere un vero bullo.Si limitava al casino in classe e ad atti di autolesionismo più o meno voluti


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga comunque basta con l'OT. Avete gli mp per risolvere le questioni personali. Altrimenti il topic va a donnine di facili costumi.



Senz off topic come speri di rggiungere il livello del divin Nolano ?

Ultimo OT veramente, giuro.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Novembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Senz off topic come speri di rggiungere il livello del divin Nolano ?
> 
> Ultimo OT veramente, giuro.


Ma che me ne fotte del fesso del nolano.


----------



## iceman. (24 Novembre 2013)

Mai stato vittima, per fortuna, un mio compagno di classe invece veniva costretto a fare tipo piegamenti sulle braccia ma non so se possa esser considerato bullismo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ho avuto un personaggio simile in prima e seconda elementare,ma era ancora troppo piccolo per essere un vero bullo.Si limitava al casino in classe e ad atti di autolesionismo più o meno voluti



anche da me alle medie c'era uno che veniva un giorno spaccava tutto, veniva sospeso per 30 giorni, tornava, menava un po' di gente e si prendeva altri 30 giorni...un giorno voleva menare pure a me soltanto che stavo con un amico che lo conosceva...l'unica volta che pensavo di prenderle
ora entra ed esce dal carcere


----------



## Canonista (24 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che è successo con quello del quarto?
> avete fatto benissimo



Una cosa un po' brutale...
Praticamente un giorno ero in corridoio e il portafogli mi era caduto dalla mano; questo i.diota passando tira un calcio ed esulta girandosi verso di me. Io sto zitto, raccolgo e mi dirigo verso la macchinetta, tanto lo avrei incontrato di nuovo nell'ora di educazione fisica, due giorni dopo.

Due giorni dopo, nell'ora di ginnastica appunto, ci ritroviamo in due classi in palestra, la mia e la sua (essendo una scuola da 1000 alunni, in palestra si faceva a turni con più classi)...il prof ci mischia un po' per fare la partitella di calcio e questo era contro di me; io da buon difensore (anche io sono 1.90 ora, lui era altrettanto alto ma più grosso) con il sangue agli occhi, dopo neanche 5 minuti di partitella vedo che questo ha la palla al piede, allora prendo la rincorsa per una decina di metri e mi lancio con tutta la rabbia con il ginocchio sul petto di questo scem0. Lui che vola all'indietro come una pera e tutti con gli occhi sgranati...non volava una mosca!
Dopo poco arrivano le urla del prof e i suoi amici iniziano a guardarmi e sorridere (della serie "tu sei matto!")...

Morale della favola: 5 giorni di sospensione con obbligo di frequenza. Ma il piacere provato per aver ridimensionato quell'essere e averlo messo al suo posto prevaleva su tutto. Probabilmente ho esagerato, ma se io non rompo le scatole a nessuno non voglio che nessuno le rompa a me...


Poi vabbè, fuori da scuola nei 5 anni è successo di tutto...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ho avuto un personaggio simile in prima e seconda elementare,ma era ancora troppo piccolo per essere un vero bullo.Si limitava al casino in classe e ad atti di autolesionismo più o meno voluti



finché si limitano a far del male a sé stessi chissene.
qui invece parliamo di un disturbato che ha riversato su un povero cristo tutta la sua insania.
spero che il poraccio in questione non abbia avuto degli strascichi, ma ne dubito.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anche da me alle medie c'era uno che veniva un giorno spaccava tutto, veniva sospeso per 30 giorni, tornava, menava un po' di gente e si prendeva altri 30 giorni...un giorno voleva menare pure a me soltanto che stavo con un amico che lo conosceva...l'unica volta che pensavo di prenderle
> ora entra ed esce dal carcere


Te sei mingherlino. Per fortuna c'era il tuo amico...


----------



## iceman. (24 Novembre 2013)

Io sotto sotto , credo di essere un bullo anche se non ho mai fatto male a nessuno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Una cosa un po' brutale...
> Praticamente *un giorno ero in corridoio e il portafogli mi era caduto dalla mano; questo i.diota passando tira un calcio ed esulta girandosi verso di me.* Io sto zitto, raccolgo e mi dirigo verso la macchinetta, tanto lo avrei incontrato di nuovo nell'ora di educazione fisica, due giorni dopo.
> 
> Due giorni dopo, nell'ora di ginnastica appunto, ci ritroviamo in due classi in palestra, la mia e la sua (essendo una scuola da 1000 alunni, in palestra si faceva a turni con più classi)...il prof ci mischia un po' per fare la partitella di calcio e questo era contro di me; io da buon difensore (anche io sono 1.90 ora, lui era altrettanto alto ma più grosso) con il sangue agli occhi, dopo neanche 5 minuti di partitella vedo che questo ha la palla al piede, allora prendo la rincorsa per una decina di metri e mi lancio con tutta la rabbia con il ginocchio sul petto di questo scem0. Lui che vola all'indietro come una pera e tutti con gli occhi sgranati...non volava una mosca!
> ...



ahahah però faceva ridere dai
sei sempre stato a Verona?


----------



## Canonista (24 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahahah però faceva ridere dai
> sei sempre stato a Verona?



No no, sono da poco a Verona, provengo da molto più giù...provengo dal rito del "Caro Nonnino" e delle giacchette sul pullman


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Te sei mingherlino. Per fortuna c'era il tuo amico...



non mi mettevo nei casini anche perchè seguivo la massa da piccolo, però quella ripeto è stata l'unica volta che mi sono trovato nei guai e per di più senza aver fatto niente
il fisico centra poco...è la paura a fare la differenza...un mio amico di Krav mi ha detto che ha lottato contro cinture blu forti che non avevano paura e contro cinture nere deboli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> No no, sono da poco a Verona, provengo da molto più giù...provengo dal rito del "Caro Nonnino" e delle giacchette sul pullman



puglia?calabria?


----------



## Canonista (24 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> puglia?calabria?



...provengo dalla terra del gioco Mani Rosse, dal regno della Pampanella 


No niente indovinelli, sono molisano


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Novembre 2013)

canon, le tue reazioni sono state un filino eccessive.
a uno che ti passa davanti mentre stai in fila alla casa cosa fai, lo prendi a bottigliate con l'olio carapelli?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> ...provengo dalla terra del gioco Mani Rosse, dal regno della Pampanella
> 
> 
> No niente indovinelli, sono molisano



Ok


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> canon, le tue reazioni sono state un filino eccessive.
> a uno che ti passa davanti mentre stai in fila alla casa cosa fai, lo prendi a bottigliate con l'olio carapelli?


----------



## Canonista (24 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> canon, le tue reazioni sono state un filino eccessive.
> a uno che ti passa davanti mentre stai in fila alla casa cosa fai, lo prendi a bottigliate con l'olio carapelli?



A parte il fatto che lo farei SOLO con una lattina da 5 litri di olio MIO.
Mi sembra il minimo, potrei anche infierire piazzandogli un imbuto in bocca e versandoci tutto l'olio, fino alla posa.
Certo, se mi batte a carta, sasso e forbici però potrei lasciarlo andare...


----------



## Livestrong (24 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> ...provengo dalla terra del gioco Mani Rosse, dal regno della Pampanella
> 
> 
> No niente indovinelli, sono molisano


Esiste davvero? Pensavo fosse una leggenda


----------



## Canonista (24 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Esiste davvero? Pensavo fosse una leggenda



Live mi cadi così in basso?
'Sta battuta la facevano nel '63


----------



## Livestrong (24 Novembre 2013)

Avete anche i draghi? 

Vabbé dai, basta off topic


----------



## juventino (24 Novembre 2013)

Sono sempre stato una persona riservata e timida e ammetto che per alcuni periodi della mia infanzia avevo un pò di difficoltà nel relazionarmi con gli altri. Ma nessuno mi ha mai rotto le scatole, ne alle medie ne alle superiori.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Novembre 2013)

Alle medie in classe avevo degli elementi mezzi mafiosi, un paio sono anche finiti in carcere. Almeno 7/8 ragazzi erano davvero dei teppisti o quasi, ne combinavano di tutti i colori. Un ragazzo in particolare della nostra classe ne subiva di tutti i colori. Una volta uno solo di questi si era messo a darmi fastidio fuori da scuola. Io continuavo a dirgli di starmi lontano ma lui insisteva finché non si è beccato un pugno ed ha capito che era il caso di smettere di darmi fastidio 
Al liceo invece non è mai successo niente, anzi essendo stato in una classe di secchioni quasi quasi rimpiangevo i bulli


----------



## Canonista (24 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Avete anche i draghi?







Vabbè basta...comunque una cosa che ho notato negli anni è che, essendo cresciuto con gente più grande, quando parlavo con uno della mia età mi sembrava un bimbo di due anni e mezzo senza ciuccio. Non mi ci trovavo per niente...


----------



## francylomba (25 Novembre 2013)

ho fatto 6 anni di superiori nella scuola piu' deliquenziale di Brescia . Era il 1998 e ci andavano quelli che volevano passare scuola facile.. Ho fatto le medie in una scuola privata e ho fatto l'errore di volerci andare senza sapere cosa mi aspettava. 
Ho fatto sei anni molto duri ( sopratutto il primo dove avevo la feccia di Brescia in classe) , dopo " fortunatamente " in quarta e quinta ho cambiato classe e i rompimenti non c'erano piu ( peraltro ero diventata amica di un ragazzo che nessuno avrebbe osato torcergli un capello ) . Ricordo ancora il momento quando una mia ex compagna di classe in prima che , dopo avermi preso per il **** davanti alla classe dicendo quando ero cessa e sfigata durante l'assemblea di istituto molto pesantemente mi ha minacciato di " aspettarmi fuori " se fossi andata a dire qualcosa .. Dopo due giorni questa qua' ( sui 80kg all'epoca) si è calato e stava andando al creatore.. ma " purtroppo " è rimasta sulla terra... 
Avevo una intera classe contro che mi prendeva in giro e che mi isolava .. voi direte " dovevi reagire" e come? Tutti che rimpiangono la scuola superiore ma sinceramente nn tornerei mai alle superiori..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Novembre 2013)

vittima seppur in modo molto lieve...a volte con certa gente non puoi davvero far nulla e "subire"



francylomba ha scritto:


> ho fatto 6 anni di superiori nella scuola piu' deliquenziale di Brescia . Era il 1998 e ci andavano quelli che volevano passare scuola facile.. Ho fatto le medie in una scuola privata e ho fatto l'errore di volerci andare senza sapere cosa mi aspettava.
> Ho fatto sei anni molto duri ( sopratutto il primo dove avevo la feccia di Brescia in classe) , dopo " fortunatamente " in quarta e quinta ho cambiato classe e i rompimenti non c'erano piu ( peraltro ero diventata amica di un ragazzo che nessuno avrebbe osato torcergli un capello ) . Ricordo ancora il momento quando una mia ex compagna di classe in prima che , dopo avermi preso per il **** davanti alla classe dicendo quando ero cessa e sfigata durante l'assemblea di istituto molto pesantemente mi ha minacciato di " aspettarmi fuori " se fossi andata a dire qualcosa .. Dopo due giorni questa qua' ( sui 80kg all'epoca) si è calato e stava andando al creatore.. ma " purtroppo " è rimasta sulla terra...
> Avevo una intera classe contro che mi prendeva in giro e che mi isolava .. voi direte " dovevi reagire" e come? Tutti che rimpiangono la scuola superiore ma sinceramente nn tornerei mai alle superiori..



quasi la stessa identica situazione,qualcuno con cui ho fatto amicizia c'era ma alla fine venivamo isolati da questi elementi poco raccomandabili,non potevi neanche reagire...e i professori ovviamente stavano con le mani in mano...e purtroppo io la scuola la devo ancora finire,anche per colpa loro. Quando sarà finita non la rimpiangerò assolutamente


----------



## tamba84 (26 Novembre 2013)

ci ho fatto la tesi di laurea della triennale,argomento vastissimo e infinito, dal fatto che il bullo ha subito lui prima violenze a un bisogno educativo di fondo ecc..


----------



## tamba84 (26 Novembre 2013)

francylomba ha scritto:


> ho fatto 6 anni di superiori nella scuola piu' deliquenziale di Brescia . Era il 1998 e ci andavano quelli che volevano passare scuola facile.. Ho fatto le medie in una scuola privata e ho fatto l'errore di volerci andare senza sapere cosa mi aspettava.
> Ho fatto sei anni molto duri ( sopratutto il primo dove avevo la feccia di Brescia in classe) , dopo " fortunatamente " in quarta e quinta ho cambiato classe e i rompimenti non c'erano piu ( peraltro ero diventata amica di un ragazzo che nessuno avrebbe osato torcergli un capello ) . Ricordo ancora il momento quando una mia ex compagna di classe in prima che , dopo avermi preso per il **** davanti alla classe dicendo quando ero cessa e sfigata durante l'assemblea di istituto molto pesantemente mi ha minacciato di " aspettarmi fuori " se fossi andata a dire qualcosa .. Dopo due giorni questa qua' ( sui 80kg all'epoca) si è calato e stava andando al creatore.. ma " purtroppo " è rimasta sulla terra...
> Avevo una intera classe contro che mi prendeva in giro e che mi isolava .. voi direte " dovevi reagire" e come? Tutti che rimpiangono la scuola superiore ma sinceramente nn tornerei mai alle superiori..



davvero la tua è stata la scuola piuù delinquenziale di brescia?pensavo fosse il moretto o il gambara


----------



## vota DC (26 Novembre 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> dal fatto che il bullo ha subito lui prima violenze a un bisogno educativo di fondo ecc..



Spesso è bullo perché CREDE di aver subito violenze o ingiustizie.


----------



## Sesfips (26 Novembre 2013)

Mai subito atti di bullismo, mai fatti ad altri. Mi sono sempre fatto gli affaracci miei, cosa che tutt'ora faccio, anche nella vita di tutti i giorni. 
Chi istiga gli altri, provoca, crede di essere superiore, si merita senza dubbio le peggiori cose.
Sapersi difendere è fondamentale, ma prima di agire bisogna pensarci non dieci, ma cento volte.


----------



## tamba84 (26 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Spesso è bullo perché CREDE di aver subito violenze o ingiustizie.



a volte invece le ha anche subite


----------



## narker (29 Novembre 2013)

Tra gli adolescenti e' davvero comune che avvengano fenomeni di bullismo. Io penso che dipende anche dal tipo di educazione che si e' ricevuta non solo dalla famiglia, ma anche nella scuola.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Novembre 2013)

Bullismo vero e proprio direi di no almeno dopo una lite fisica con qualcuno che poi si è risolta senza problemi. Più che altro dalle mie parti negli anni passati si aveva invidia di chi andava bene a scuola e ne è stato più vittima mio fratello che io.


----------

